# SLP long tubes on



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

I just got my longtubes put on and i got my car back today,it is loud as hell and sounds great. Lets see how long my neighbors like it when i come home late at night.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

GTO2104 said:


> I just got my longtubes put on and i got my car back today,it is loud as hell and sounds great. Lets see how long my neighbors like it when i come home late at night.


Just ordered mine yesterday and can't wait to get them on the car.arty:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mine are in the garage and going on next week,


----------

